# سؤال سريع في الalarm check valve



## nezarmohamed (14 سبتمبر 2013)

لماذا يتم تركيب alarm check valve عند غرف المضخات مع وجود flow indication switch عند كل دور ضمن الzone control valve assembly حيث يؤدي نفس الدور لمعرفه ان هناك حريق قد حدث و مكانه بالضبط 
فما هو ألسبب من وجوده؟
ثانيا هل يجب وضع alarm check valve لكل system riser و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## fayek9 (14 سبتمبر 2013)

هو بصراحة انا كمان وظيفته محيرانى بس ال انا فاهمه انه :
1- بيعمل mechanical alarm فى حالة حدوث سريان للمياه .
2- بيمنع حدوث back flow للمياه ال ف الرايزر الى التانك أو الى شبكة الحكومة "لو فى شبكة حريق عمومية" .
3- بيحافظ على ثبات الضغط فى شبكة الرشاشات لو حصل مثلا انه الضغط زاد لاى سبب .


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم مهندس فايق 
إسهاماتك فائقة الجودة 
وكلامك مضبوط 
و يجب وضع facv على كل رايزر ليكون نذيرا لمن هو قريب منه فيقوم بإبلاغ الجهات المعنية و ربما استطاع أن يقوم بدور هام مثل الإطمئنان الي وجود ديزل ، وأن مضخة الاطفاء قد نهضت و أقلعت و القيام بدوره في عمليات الإنقاذ الممكنة 
بينما وظيفة صمام المنطقة هو تحديد الطابق أو المنطقة التي انطلق فيها الحريق من خلال اتصال حساس التدفق بسريان الماء بدارة الإنذار fire alarm system

ملحوظة هامة : يرجي الرجوع لمنتدي الأمن و السلامة فهو أكثر تخصصا و به كنوز ثمينة لزملاء معطائين و نسألكم لنا و لهم الدعاء


----------



## ramyacademy (15 سبتمبر 2013)

مهندس صبرىو مهنس فايق صبحكم الله بالخير 
مشاركات الصباح دائما ( فالجول) 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
( اللهم بارك لأمتي في بكورها)
هل أفهم من : " و يجب وضع facv على كل رايزر"​أنه هناك FACV لكل زونة حريق ام انها تخدم أكثرمن زونة رشاشات وحنفيات صناديق ​


----------



## عمران احمد (15 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير اجمعين و وفقكم الله الى ما يحبه و يرضاه


----------



## nezarmohamed (15 سبتمبر 2013)

اشكر جميع الاخوه المهندسين علي التفاعل مع المشاركه و لكن مازلت لم احصل علي الاجابه الشافيه و التي استطيع ان ادعم بها موقفي في اي مناقشه هندسيه حيث ان هذه الاعمال لا بد ان تكون موثقه من خلال الكود و الا اصبحت اهواء شخصيه 
فانا امامي احد التصاميم لثلاثه ابراج مساحه كل واحد تزيد علي 4000 متر مربع فقام المصمم بعمل two system riser و الفرق بين الsystem riser و ال riser هو ان ال system riser هو الخط الافقي الواصل بين مصدر المياه(الطلمبه) الي ال riser اما الriser هو الصاعد الراسي الذي يقوم بتغذيه الادوار العليا . و قام بتوصيل شبكه المرشات في جميع البراج علي واحد من الsystem riser و قام بتوصيل الاخر علي شبكه ال fire hose cabinets و كل system riser قام بوضع واحد alarm check valve
هنا نجد انه اخطا في عمل system riser واحد لكل مرشات الابراج حيث ان maximum floor area to be protected by system riser لا يجب ان تزيد عن 4831 متر مربع في ال light and ordinary hazard 
اما موضوع وضع alarm check valve عند كل system riser فهذا هو محور سؤالي و قد وجدت في الnfpa 13 مكتوب the alarm apparatus for wet pipe system shall consist of a listed alarm check valve or other listed water flow detecting alarm device with necessary attachments required to give an alarm
ولكن لم يحدد هل يجب تركيبه لكل system riser ام واحد يكفي للكل


----------



## toktok66 (15 سبتمبر 2013)

nezarmohamed قال:


> لماذا يتم تركيب alarm check valve عند غرف المضخات مع وجود flow indication switch عند كل دور ضمن الzone control valve assembly حيث يؤدي نفس الدور لمعرفه ان هناك حريق قد حدث و مكانه بالضبط
> فما هو ألسبب من وجوده؟
> alarm check valve عند غرف المضخات - هو وسيله انذار -وقد تكون كهربيه ولكن يفضل ان تكون ميكانيكيه - لان غرف المضخات تكون احيانا معرضه لفيضان مياه الخزان بداخلها اضف ان في حال فشل الوسائل الكهربيه تلف البطاريات في لوحح الانذار مثلا بسبب عدم مراعاه الصيانه او الاهمال فيفضل ان تنوع وسائل الانذار --- وسائل الانذار الكهربيه flow switch بها عيب خطير وهو قد ينتج عنها false alarm بسبب وجود فقاعات هواء بالشبكه + check valve يعمل يقوم بعمل ممتص للصدمات اثناء التشغيل المفاجئ للمضخه فيحمي الشبكه من انهيار المواسير المفاجئ
> 
> ...



والله اعلى واعلم

الردود بالالوان على كل سؤال لون


----------



## مهندس علوان (15 سبتمبر 2013)

nezarmohamed قال:


> اشكر جميع الاخوه المهندسين علي التفاعل مع المشاركه و لكن مازلت لم احصل علي الاجابه الشافيه و التي استطيع ان ادعم بها موقفي في اي مناقشه هندسيه حيث ان هذه الاعمال لا بد ان تكون موثقه من خلال الكود و الا اصبحت اهواء شخصيه
> فانا امامي احد التصاميم لثلاثه ابراج مساحه كل واحد تزيد علي 4000 متر مربع فقام المصمم بعمل two system riser و الفرق بين الsystem riser و ال riser هو ان ال system riser هو الخط الافقي الواصل بين مصدر المياه(الطلمبه) الي ال riser اما الriser هو الصاعد الراسي الذي يقوم بتغذيه الادوار العليا . و قام بتوصيل شبكه المرشات في جميع البراج علي واحد من الsystem riser و قام بتوصيل الاخر علي شبكه ال fire hose cabinets و كل system riser قام بوضع واحد alarm check valve
> هنا نجد انه اخطا في عمل system riser واحد لكل مرشات الابراج حيث ان maximum floor area to be protected by system riser لا يجب ان تزيد عن 4831 متر مربع في ال light and ordinary hazard
> اما موضوع وضع alarm check valve عند كل system riser فهذا هو محور سؤالي و قد وجدت في الnfpa 13 مكتوب the alarm apparatus for wet pipe system shall consist of a listed alarm check valve or other listed water flow detecting alarm device with necessary attachments required to give an alarm
> ولكن لم يحدد هل يجب تركيبه لكل system riser ام واحد يكفي للكل


موضوع جميل يا بشمهندس شبه شوية اللي أنا فيه ... لو حضرتك تكرمت ممكن تحمل لينا التصمييم


----------



## nezarmohamed (15 سبتمبر 2013)

المهندس العزيز توكتوك شكرا جزيلا علي الرد لكن هل معني ان هناك مدارس يعني انه غير منصوص عليه في الكود؟ يعني ممكن اركب واحد او اثنين او نص واحد طالما انه منصوص عليه انه لازم يركب


----------



## toktok66 (15 سبتمبر 2013)

nezarmohamed قال:


> المهندس العزيز توكتوك شكرا جزيلا علي الرد لكن هل معني ان هناك مدارس يعني انه غير منصوص عليه في الكود؟ يعني ممكن اركب واحد او اثنين او نص واحد طالما انه منصوص عليه انه لازم يركب



طريقه التنبيه هي اللتي لها مدارس مختلفه لكن وجود محبس عدم الرجوع ضروري جداا
av غرفه المضخات ميكانيكي الانذار 
av الريازر كهربائي الانذار -والافضل انه يكون ميكانيكي الانذار 

وطبعا منصوص عليه في الاكواد


----------



## nezarmohamed (15 سبتمبر 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> طريقه التنبيه هي اللتي لها مدارس مختلفه لكن وجود محبس عدم الرجوع ضروري جداا
> av غرفه المضخات ميكانيكي الانذار
> av الريازر كهربائي الانذار -والافضل انه يكون ميكانيكي الانذار
> 
> وطبعا منصوص عليه في الاكواد



كلام جميل جينا لمرحله الاثبات يعني لو تكرمت تقولي مذكوره فين العدد عشان انا دورت في الnfpa13 و لقيت انه مطلوب و ذكرتها في احدي مشاركاتي في الاعلي و لكن لم افلح بالحصول علي العدد بمعني هل لكل system riser ولا للكل


----------



## fayek9 (15 سبتمبر 2013)

nezarmohamed قال:


> اشكر جميع الاخوه المهندسين علي التفاعل مع المشاركه و لكن مازلت لم احصل علي الاجابه الشافيه و التي استطيع ان ادعم بها موقفي في اي مناقشه هندسيه حيث ان هذه الاعمال لا بد ان تكون موثقه من خلال الكود و الا اصبحت اهواء شخصيه نتكلم م الكود
> فانا امامي احد التصاميم لثلاثه ابراج مساحه كل واحد تزيد علي 4000 متر مربع فقام المصمم بعمل two system riser و الفرق بين الsystem riser و ال riser هو ان ال system riser هو الخط الافقي أو الرأسى الواصل بين مصدر المياه(الطلمبه) الي ال riser اما الriser هو الصاعد الراسي الذي يقوم بتغذيه الادوار العليا . و قام بتوصيل شبكه المرشات في جميع البراج علي واحد من الsystem riser و قام بتوصيل الاخر علي شبكه ال fire hose cabinets طيب ليه ACV على fire hos cabinet و كل system riser قام بوضع واحد alarm check valve كفايه على رايزر الاسبرنكلر بس
> هنا نجد انه اخطا في عمل system riser واحد لكل مرشات الابراج حيث ان maximum floor area to be protected by system riser لا يجب ان تزيد عن 4831 متر مربع في ال light and ordinary hazard
> اما موضوع وضع alarm check valve عند كل system riser فهذا هو محور سؤالي و قد وجدت في الnfpa 13 مكتوب the alarm apparatus for wet pipe system shall consist of a listed alarm check valve or other listed water flow detecting alarm device with necessary attachments required to give an alarm
> ولكن لم يحدد هل يجب تركيبه لكل system riser ام واحد يكفي للكل


 الرد بالأحمر


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*Acv*

أرجو أن تجد الإجابة في هذا التصميم الموافق عليه و المنفذ


----------



## fayek9 (15 سبتمبر 2013)

MOSTAFAZEDAN قال:


> أرجو أن تجد الإجابة في هذا التصميم الموافق عليه و المنفذ


 شكرا مهندس مصطفى ممكن تضعها اوتوكاد عشان مش واضحة


----------



## zanitty (15 سبتمبر 2013)

اضيف الى كلام اساتذتنا الافاضل و على راسهم معلمنا النفيث المهندس صبرى سعيد 
ان مجموعه الزون الارم فى كل دور تقوم بالتنبيه الكهربائى ... و دائما يفضل وضع دور اخر ميكانيكى فى حال لا سمح الله تعطل دوائر الانذار فيكون هناك تنبيها يستطيع من خلاله شخض ما التنبيه على الجميع بالاخلاء السريع 

و هذا لا ينقص مما ذكره اخواننا من اسباب


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (16 سبتمبر 2013)

وجدت في كل التصاميم المعتمدة والمنفذة لأكبر المكاتب الإستشارية في قطر أنه لكل رايزر acv, وحسب معلوماتي أنه في المشاريع الكبرى يجب ان تكون كذلك
وفي دراساتنا التصميمية نقوم بوضع acv عند كل رايزر وسأضع النص الموجود nfpa 13 عند مراجعتي للكود إن شاء الله.


zanitty قال:


> اضيف الى كلام اساتذتنا الافاضل و على راسهم معلمنا النفيس المهندس صبرى سعيد
> ان مجموعه الزون الارم فى كل دور تقوم بالتنبيه الكهربائى ... و دائما يفضل وضع دور اخر ميكانيكى فى حال لا سمح الله تعطل دوائر الانذار فيكون هناك تنبيها يستطيع من خلاله شخض ما التنبيه على الجميع بالاخلاء السريع
> 
> و هذا لا ينقص مما ذكره اخواننا من اسباب


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (16 سبتمبر 2013)

أولاُ: شكراُ لمروركم الكريم
ثانياُ: حاولت وضعها أتوكاد عدة مرات ولم أستطع فعذراُ..


fayek9 قال:


> شكرا مهندس مصطفى ممكن تضعها اوتوكاد عشان مش واضحة


----------



## nezarmohamed (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انشاء الله سوف اقوم برفع احد رسومات الحريق التي اشك ان بها عيوب خطيره في التصميم و اتعجب كيف وافق عليها الدفاع المدني حيث انها قد تكون ماده خصبه للمناقشة


----------



## عمران احمد (16 سبتمبر 2013)

فى انتظاركم على خير ان شاء الله


----------



## nezarmohamed (17 سبتمبر 2013)

هذا هو ملف الriser diagram كما وعدتكم


----------



## zanitty (18 سبتمبر 2013)

MOSTAFAZEDAN قال:


> وجدت في كل التصاميم المعتمدة والمنفذة لأكبر المكاتب الإستشارية في قطر أنه لكل رايزر acv, وحسب معلوماتي أنه في المشاريع الكبرى يجب ان تكون كذلك
> وفي دراساتنا التصميمية نقوم بوضع acv عند كل رايزر وسأضع النص الموجود nfpa 13 عند مراجعتي للكود إن شاء الله.



النفيث 
شكرا لذوقك و ملاحظتك


----------



## asd_zxc (14 مايو 2014)

Wet Pipe Sprinkler Presentation


----------



## drmady (14 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا ، معلومات قيمة جدا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (17 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس علوان وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## محمد هداية (17 مايو 2014)

اللى اعرفه انه بيركب على الريزر او على الماسوره الرئيسيه اللى داخله اللى المبنى من الخارج و منه الى داخل المبنى و معايا مخططات لخطيب و علمى ركب فيها على الرايزر بس الحقيقه مش متاكد لازم يركب على الريازر لو المبنى فيه صناديق بس و لا لا .. ممكن حد يعرفنى ارفع ملفات على الملتقى ازاى من غير ما ارفعها على رابط خارجى


----------



## عبدالله مصطفى 67 (23 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم ... معلومات جد مفيدة


----------



## drmady (14 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا ، كان عندي استفسار ضرورى جدا هل ضرورى فى شبكة الرشاشات على الخط الرئيسي قبل مجموعة الـــ [h=2]alarm check valve من ناحية الشاشات يجب تركيب air release valve هل ضرورى ولا يمكن الاستغناء عنه / ارجوا الرد سريعا لاني متوقف عند هذه النقطة [/h] ه


----------



## رمزة الزبير (15 يونيو 2015)

الغرض الرئيسي من Alarm Check Valve لقرع الجرس الميكانيكيي يسمى جرس موتور المياه.
ينبغي للصمام، (إذا حفظ بشكل صحيح)، يساعد على استمرار ضغط المنظومة ثابت ويقلل من إمكانية الانذارات الكاذبة. 
في ظل الظروف العادية، يتم إغلاق مطرقة للصمام clapper of the valve ، وعرقلة منفذ إنذار alarm port ، والحفاظ على ضغط النظام، ومنع مياه نظام الرشاشات من التسرب مرة أخرى إلى إمدادات المدينة. عندما يفتح الرش نتيجة الحريق ، أو أن هناك زيادة كبيرة في ضغط المدينة، تفتح مطرقة للصمام. والآن يتعرض منفذ إنذار إلى إمدادات المياه الواردة.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (15 يونيو 2015)

[h=6]صمامات اختبار أجهزة الإنذار ومراجعتها (alarm check valves)[/h]تصنع الصمامات من الحديد الزهر ومكوناتها من البرونز وتكون مجهزة بحيث تعطي إنذارًا موجبًا واضحًا ومسموعًا عندما يكون سريان الماء مساو أو أكبر من السريان في رشاش واحد، وتكون مناسبة للتركيب رأسياً في شبكات التغذية بالمياه ذات الضغوط المتغيرة.
تكون الصمامات ذات حواف ومصممة لضغط تشغيل مقداره 1210 كيلو بسكال. 
تكون الصمامات كاملة بغرفة الإعاقة وصمام الصرف الرئيسي وصمامات جهاز قياس الضغط عند المدخل والمخرج وصمامات التحكم بالإنذار واختباره ومفتاح إنذار يعمل بالضغط لتشغيل جرس أو بوق أو صفارة أو أداء وظائف كهربائية أخري ومعاير للعمل عند ضغط من 28 إلى 48 كيلو باسكال مع صمام اختبار وإنذار التصريف، وكل توصيلات المواسير الداخلية من الصلب المجلفن.


----------



## AHMED MORSYIAN (11 يوليو 2017)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا​


----------



## sword00 (10 سبتمبر 2017)

جزاكم الله كل خير اجمعين​


----------



## عموري حيدر (21 سبتمبر 2017)

السلام عليكم ..... اتمنى من الجميع الاستفادة من المعلومات المطروحة


----------

